# ما هي قيمة حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ما هي قيمة حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

بعد إكتشاف الحقول الغنية بالذهب في جبال وسهول كاليفورنيا، اندفع الآف الناس الى تلك المناطق بحثا وتفتيشا عن الثروة والغنى. فعاد البعض محمّلا بالكثير من الذهب والبعض عاد ولم يكن نصيبه إلا القليل وأما البعض الآخر فلقد مات بحثا عنه.




يسجل التاريخ عن سفينة تدعى بال Central America والتي كانت تحمل 480 راكبا، كان معظم ركابها من الذين صرفوا السنين في التنقيب والبحث عن كنوز الذهب والقليل من العائلات المسافرة فضلا عن 102 عاملا للباخرة وشحنة سرّية ل 15 طنا من الذهب الخالص.

لقد كان كل شيء على ما يرام ولم يكن يعلم قبطان تلك الباخرة بأنه يسير باتجاه زوبعة هائجة قد اختطفت السفينة وأصبحت تضرب بها يمينا و يسارا وأُعطي الأمر بأن يلازم الركاب حجرهم فكان كل واحد ممسكا بما جمّع به من ثروة خوفا عليها وكثيرون حزموا الذهب الذي بحوزتهم حول خصورهم خوفا من فقدان ثروة الحياة.

ولكن سرعان ما إشتدّت الزوبعة وفَعَلَت الامواج فوق السفينة وبدت علامات الخوف والرعب على أوجه الجميع ومن شدة العاصفة لم يستطع العمال توصيل الفحم الى غرفة الإشعال فانطفأ محركها واصبحت الباخرة غير قادرة أن تواجه الأمواج والرياح وإذ مالت الى جانبها الأيسر ابتدأت المياه تدخل السفينة...

أطلق قبطان الباخرة أسهم نارية معلنا عن الخطر المحيط بهم وطالبا النجدة... ونسي الكل محبة الذهب الذي تعبوا في جمعه ولم يعد له قيمة أمام هول ذلك الموقف المرعب إذ هم ينظرون الموت بعيونهم وكأنه لا مفّر منه.

أسرعت باخرة كانت في تلك المحيط وبالجهد استطاعت أن تقترب من السفينة إذ إبتداء الليل يقترب... وفي تلك الليلة لم يستطع الوصول الى الباخرة الأخرى سوى بعض النساء والأولاد لأن السفينة بدأت تنقلب من كثرة الماء التي دخلتها.

ولم تمضي إلا دقائق حتى ابتلع البحر تلك السفينة وهكذا اختفت ال Central America وعلى سطحها المئات في وسط الليل المظلم وهم يصرخون ويتضرعون طالبين النجدة. وهكذا اختفت تلك الأصوات الصارخة... إذ لم يكن من مجيب...!

أخي وأختي... إن هذا العالم يشبه بحرا واسعا جدا وكلٌ منّا هو سفينة في هذا البحر فهناك من يبحر مسافة طويلة ومنّا من يبحر مسافة قليلة ...

يقول لنا الرب يسوع †لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه . او ماذايعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه†متى16:26†
إن حياتك مهمة جدا بالنسبه لمن صلب من اجل مغفره ذنوبك و مغفره ذنوبى ولكل منّا حياة واحدة فإن خسرها خسر كل شيء... ولا يستطيع أن يستعيدها ولو امتلك كنوز العالم كله إذ لا شيء يساويها... 

لو سألت أي من الأشخاص الذين غرقوا في ذلك اليوم لأعطاك كل ما يملك عوض حياته... إذ للحياة قيمة عظيمة...لهذا السبب مات المسيح عنك ليهبك الحياة الأبدية... لقد مات عنك...
 فهل أدركت ما هي قيمة حياتك...

خاص بــ:download:ــــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميل جدا يا كوكو



مرسي ليك حبيبي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> يقول لنا الرب يسوع †لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه . او ماذايعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه†متى16:26†
> إن حياتك مهمة جدا بالنسبه لمن صلب من اجل مغفره ذنوبك و مغفره ذنوبى ولكل منّا حياة واحدة فإن خسرها خسر كل شيء... ولا يستطيع أن يستعيدها ولو امتلك كنوز العالم كله إذ لا شيء يساويها...


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *جميل جدا يا كوكو​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## السندبادالعاشق (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى على القصه الرائعه  وربنا يعوضك               
ربنا موجود*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


>


 

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السندبادالعاشق قال:


> *ميرسى على القصه الرائعه وربنا يعوضك *
> *ربنا موجود*


 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا سندباد
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ما هي قيمة حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بعد إكتشاف الحقول الغنية بالذهب في جبال وسهول كاليفورنيا، اندفع الآف الناس الى تلك المناطق بحثا وتفتيشا عن الثروة والغنى. فعاد البعض محمّلا بالكثير من الذهب والبعض عاد ولم يكن نصيبه إلا القليل وأما البعض الآخر فلقد مات بحثا عنه.
> 
> ...





*نصائح وتأملات رائعة اخي كوكو
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> يقول لنا الرب يسوع †لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه . او ماذايعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه†متى16:26†


شكرا لك





​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا بنوته 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

​*ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا جوجو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

